# The Farm Project



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just aquired 10 acres to start this project.

It is in Southern Missouri.
Yes it is the mid-west but land is cheap and the growing season is great.

If anyone wants to stop by and help/crash for abit or such drop me a PM or text.

423-4one4-597one

If you want to stay and be part of the project long term we can discuss that.
I want to make this a peaceful place. I am not a hippy by any means, but have a low tolerance for assholes and scumfucks. So if all you want to do is party 24/7 and be an ass, this won't be the place for you.


~Ronnie


----------



## thapoet (Mar 8, 2013)

i might like to stop by walker and check it out... you have seen my other posts and know that would be right up my alley for me and my daughter....


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 8, 2013)

I will be on site Wednesday of next week.
You can text or call me Monday as I will be heading that way.


----------



## thapoet (Mar 8, 2013)

i justnsent you a text before i saw your response....


----------



## Dmac (Mar 9, 2013)

awesome, i hope all works out for you. very pretty country down there. what towns are you close to?


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 9, 2013)

Any trees that I could hang my Spirit Sphere from?


----------



## Shakou (Mar 9, 2013)

Good luck, dude! We hope to do something like this ourselves in the near future!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 9, 2013)

sounds like an awesome project! i'd like to hear how this works out


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in the process of trying to procure a RV. 
May have to stop by and dig some holes for you, if you would like.
Missouri BBQ is the best.


----------



## DrRabbit (Mar 13, 2013)

I might be interested in stopping by sometime this summer to lend a hand, I'll shoot you a PM to get the details. Sounds cool.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all. Sorry for the delay in replying.
Plans have changed as far as my time frame.
I still am waiting on some paperwork to make this final.
Also I got a gig that will put some nice coin in my pocket.
This will keep me in TN until min-May/ 1st of June.

I am itching to get out there but waiting will turn into a better situation once I get on site.
Plus it will be warmer and camping out, etc will be very nice.
There is a 7 acre lake 5-10 minute walk from the property. =]

Keep in touch will me and I will keep you all updated.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Update:

Paperwork in final and it's all legal and done.

Still looking at mid-May as a starting point. Waiting for the weather to break and warm up. Here it is 1st week of Spring and it is snowing in southeast TN. =/

I have 2 wood burning stoves and other supplies gathered. The stoves are brand new. One needs some TLC but I think will still be operational. A half pallet of roofing shingles. I would rather have metal roofing for rain water catchment, but won't pass on some freebies. They can be used somewhere.

That's it for now.


----------



## thapoet (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for the update, especially when its all good news


----------



## Spooner (Nov 5, 2014)

WindWalker1970 said:


> I just aquired 10 acres to start this project.
> 
> It is in Southern Missouri.
> Yes it is the mid-west but land is cheap and the growing season is great.
> ...




Hi I live and work on a farm in northern California, check out Crop Mobsters and the slow food movement.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 10, 2014)

what times of year are you generally looking for help? what months are you living there if not year round?


----------



## Lusovius (Nov 13, 2014)

I am also curious. It's been...over a year since this thread was started. How is the project coming?


----------

